

Official Movie Trailer for Oliver Stone's: “Snowden” - secfirstmd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUWFm6b1IPI

======
aciuix
It seems the movie is going to be very pro-Snowden.

HN readers should instead watch CITIZENFOUR, but general population will find
it boring, so I guess this new movie is a good thing.

~~~
RexRollman
I have to agree with you; I thought CITIZENFOUR was excellent.

